# HELP - Refused visa



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

worst news ever today...... ill write the reasons as stated


I am 31 years old, English.

My wife is 22 years old, Georgian

we BOTH live together in Greece.


In your application, you state that it is your intention to join your husband, * ****
In order to satisfy the requirements under this heading, you must demonstrate that you intend to live permanently with your spouse, and that your relationship is subsisting. Other than a signed sponsorship undertaking, a photocopy of his passport and a copy of his bank statements, you have not provided any evidence of your husbands support of the application, or any evidence regarding circumstances in the UK, where it is noted he is currently unemployed.
although it is knowledge you have provided bank statements showing the transfer of 19,000 GBP this was largely due to his mother having paid the money into his account.
In the absence of any evidence regarding your husbands circumstances in the United kingdom or the subsistence of your relationship, I am not satisfied you intend to live permanently with your spouse.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We sent the following documents along with all the paperwork
(which i clearly stated I live in Greece, together with my wife and have done since October 2011)

My I.D - Driving licence, Passport, birth cert

3 Months of my bank statements SHOWING 40k income over 8 months
YES my mother gave me 19k as a wedding gift.

Marriage Certificate - Translated and Stamped by lawyers.

Vodafone bill in my name from Greece

Electricity Bill in my name from Greece


Letter from my Mother & father Fully supporting the application
witnessed by 2 people and signed

My Parents standard bank account showing 150,000 GBP


My Parents income from Investments - 3,000 GBP a month
Income from pensions - 2000 GBP a month

Proof of ownership of a 4 bedroom house that they 100% own.
NO MORTGAGE

Letter fully stating they dont live there much and we can stay there AS LONG AS WE WANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I have the chance to appeal


this is all under OLD LAW's as our application went through 5th July 2012




Please HELP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's terrible news. If you're both working and living in Greece- can'you apply with an EEA permit- exercise your right to live in the UK as an EU citizen, because you've already been living in Greece and you can exercise treaty rights?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kefaloniaking said:


> worst news ever today...... ill write the reasons as stated
> 
> 
> I am 31 years old, English.
> ...


They seem to doubt the durability of your relationship and also your financial ability to support her in UK.
Dig up evidence of your ongoing relationship. Enclose a letter written by each of you describing your relationship from start to the present, and plans for the future. Emphasise significant events, such as first meeting/contact, engagement and marriage, and shared interests. Give proof of how you kept in touch while apart, such as letters, emails, texts, skype etc, and photographs together with other people present.
As for your financial ability, get a letter from your mother confirming her wedding cash gift. A letter from your parents their willingness to support you both until you get a job and become financially independent.

Did you apply for EEA family permit under Surinder Singh rule? Then don't appeal but make a fresh free application setting out your supporting documents in a logical order. For application under EU rules, you don't need to prove financial ability, but it won't hurt to show you can look after her.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

IM ENGLISH !!!! my family history dates back to roman times in England, my father recently retired from classified work as did my mother 15 years ago.
They are millionaires, we own two properties and a holiday house and will be buying a house in Greece.


the whole system is a joke


LOL


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

weve never been apart, we LIVE TOGETHER in Greece, i clearly stated this in the application

my wife is Georgian but lived here for 8 years and has full residency


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

It is a joke, but you need to take it seriously and play their game, it's the only way to get your wife in there legally. 
It will be over really soon. Joppa's advice is spot on regarding letters.
They're obviously doubting the validity of the marriage- perhaps due to the age difference as well- so just solidify this. 
I would just apply under EEA and forget the visa application, but extra letters won't hurt.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

whats this EEA family permit under Surinder Singh rule ???? i just googled it

but my head is spinning mate, can you explain in layman terms please


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks everyone for you advise, I am writing the letter now and preparing support.
I hired Adrian Wood, whos a famous wedding Photographer to do our photos
as well as City Weddings from Venice the other week to do an extra album..
So they will be sent

I have a letter from my wifes last employer stating she is a great girl and hard working

I have Tenancy agreement here in greece, vodafone bills, electricity bills
all going to my greek lawyer to be stamped and translated

Photos of my family here, Photos of her family, Photos of our apartment, photos of out house in Greece, Photos of my 2 4x4's (one here one in england)

I may even get the receipt from the wedding dinner which cost me 3000 euro for 30 guests


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this, it is such a waste of energy and a huge disappointment for you both. 
In addition to everything else, in my opinion, you should also send some casual photos of you and her with your friends, photos from your vacation, honeymoon details and receipts, cards or presents that you have bought each other over the past year. Cards from family and friends congratulating you on your engagement and wedding and receipts for the wedding rings. I would also include detailed phone bills, showing that you have been messaging or calling each other during the day, facebook screenshots of announcement of engagement and wedding, facebook messages, while you were at work etc...Basically get everything you can from the start of your relationship to this day. OR just apply for an EEA Family permit, much easier and no hassle what so ever. I sincerely hope you will succeed. Best of luck!!!

P.S. From the reasons they have stated, I can interpret that they are doubting the validity of your marriage (as strange as it sounds) and they want to see some hard copy proof that you are a genuine couple, so take this matter very seriously, because if they are not satisfied again with the proof and documentation you have provided, it could be really bad. Again, get everything you can, to prove them wrong.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

I have written a 3 page letter, VERY snotty lol BUT provides all the proof they will need
I am phoning the embassy now to work out the EEA family permit
AND will travel with my wife to england if we can and then do an Oral hearing regarding this my my parents present and a lawyer if needed

My letter basically says either change your decision or well fight you all the way to high court and then bill you for expenses.

RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH a sad day to be english


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

Believe me, everyone understands how rubbish this visa process is, it is a joke!!! for all countries. I have a friend in AU who is going through hell to bring his wife from SA home.

here is the link to the EEA page, i would make a new application for this
UK Border Agency | EEA family permits/


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG

EEA Famiy Permit

can someone find me the apply on line link im going around in circles

the embassy in athens doesnt want to help infact they just put me through to a recorded message




EDIT - just found it on the left, god i need to calm down have a smoke and a coffee


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

HELPPPPP


EEA Family permits

I go through all of this, it gets to my details and it wont let me put my place of birth as Britain


Is this for european citizens from other countries only?

In which case I cant apply as im english, english born


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

yes!! your wife should be filling out the form, not you, or you can but with her details. All she needs from you is your passport and documents. The EEA permit is for her, you're the 'sponsor'', exercising your EU rights. You have to prove that you worked in Greece and you both lived together, and are married.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

Im doing this ,, I have put in all my wife's details and all my details as her spouse

then i get to this section

Part 7 > EEA National's Personal Details

Now this must be about me right????

But i cant put in my place of birth as Britain



.............as for work, Cash mate! i do some Djing thats it
I inherited a load of money, my mum and dad just send me money whenever we need it. 
really im on extended holiday BUT i have residency in Greece as i needed it to buy a car


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

YES this does include English citizens, have you actually read the information page?

Have you tried England, United Kingdom, etc?
I've not tried it yet.. I'm waiting a few weeks to fill out mine. Perhaps you can contact the home office or the British consulate in Greece, but I don't know their contact number.

I don't know then, I thought you had to have been working or self-employed in the EU in order to exercise this permit as per the website states:

Although the UK is a member of the EEA, a non-EEA family member of a British citizen should not generally come to the UK using an EEA family permit. However, a non-EEA family member of a British citizen living abroad can apply for an EEA family permit to join the British citizen on their return to the UK if:

_the British citizen has been living in an EEA member state as a worker or self-employed person; and
the family member, if they are the British citizen's spouse or civil partner, has been living together with the British citizen in the EEA country._

perhaps you can claim that you're self employed through your family's money. I would recommend speaking to a really good immigration lawyer in the UK.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

hahah okay thanks, Why do i have to be a worker though its stupid
I worked all my life and paid tax's now im just enjoying some time off with the money I have

I tried the brtiish emb in Athens, they didnt want to help


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you're not a worker than your best bet (but confirm with an expert) is probably to reapply for the spouse visa with more supporting evidence from your family.

I agree with you, but it's not me you have to convince..

Think outside the square of your situation, and why the home office refused your visa:

you are on an extended holiday in Greece, not working. You meet someone you've known for a few months and you get married a few months later.. and now you both want to go back to the UK. They are probably seeing this as a marriage of convenience from your wife's side- so you have to really prove your relationship would be my understanding.

The other option is you get a job in another EU country and then you try to move to the UK. Sorry that is all I can say, i would recommend your parents find a good, reliable lawyer in the UK to help with your appeal for the spousal visa.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

nicky29 said:


> YES this does include English citizens, have you actually read the information page?
> 
> Have you tried England, United Kingdom, etc?
> I've not tried it yet.. I'm waiting a few weeks to fill out mine. Perhaps you can contact the home office or the British consulate in Greece, but I don't know their contact number.
> ...




I started the whole thing again, I found united kingdon either i was under the wrong application or blind with rage, but thankyou anyway it worked

Submitted now



whats the time scale on these ?


AND will they refuse the application ( i said 6 month stay)...........as she has just been refused a Spouse visa





NOTE - there was a section for Financially efficient instead of Employed


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

In the NL the turnaround for these visa's is one week- I can't imagine it's much more in Greece, but then again, it is Greece  
Just make sure - triple check you have all, above and beyond- the right forms, even some extra letters like Joppa suggested.
The refusal won't work in her favour BUT the fact that you're exercising EU rights is a big plus, it's not just up to the UK then, but more that you get treated as an EU citizen. I would also say that your wife's residency in Greece is a big plus. I would definitely put this in very clearly (nice colour photocopy of her residency card).
Good luck!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Kefaloniaking said:


> I have written a 3 page letter, VERY snotty lol BUT provides all the proof they will need
> I am phoning the embassy now to work out the EEA family permit
> AND will travel with my wife to england if we can and then do an Oral hearing regarding this my my parents present and a lawyer if needed
> 
> ...


No, no no!
You never accuse the UKBA of being arrogant. The only way you could do this right is to weasel your way in. You must play by their rules, because they have a million ways to make life harder for you. 
Get a lawyer in the UK, do research about the EEA Family Permit and when filling out the application, be very careful. Emotions are your worst enemy right now. 
I tend to agree with Nicky29, considering the reasons for your refusal, and I said the same thing basically. Get proof and you will be ok.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

OH MY GOD!

after filling in EEA Family Visa twice

the final stage, it wont let me book her it at Athens, only Georgia

I clearly selected the options that say she is FROM Georgia, LIVING in GREECE


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kefaloniaking said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> after filling in EEA Family Visa twice
> 
> ...


EEA family permit can be applied anywhere in the world where UK has a visa office.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

it wont let me select Athens, its saying Georgia

Iv trippppple checked i have stated she is Georgian, Living in Greece


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

This is at the end of the EEA Family Visa


Your Visa requirements have shown that as part of your Visa application you must also book an appointment to submit your biometric data. The available appointment location(s) according to your Visa requirements are shown below. If multiple appointment locations are shown, you may choose the most appropriate location.
Country


UK Border Agency
British Embassy
51 Krtsanisi Street
0114 Tbilisi
Georgia
-
The appointment location you have selected does not have the facility to accept payments in person. Therefore you MUST make your payment on-line if you choose this location.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Try listing Greece as country of residence (applying from), and then put in her nationality (Georgia).
I have no idea how the EEA Family Permit Application is to be filled out, but you could try this, because on the spouse visa they simply ask where you're applying from and then you can put in your nationality and your permission to be in that country if you are not a national.

OR

Go for a nice long walk, have a cup of coffee, hug your wife and try again tomorrow, you are too involved and irritated right now, you need to step back a little.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

It seems the only way it works is if at the beginning I list her Nationality as Greek, BUT then say she is born in Georgia


this of course is wrong ; /


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

could it be she HAS to return to Georgia to get an EEA family Visa Permit?
-in which case the flights are 500 euro ;0(


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Is she a double national by any chance...Greek- Georgian? Then you could list her as Greek and add Georgia as country of birth. And indicate also she has 2 passports, and is a double national.

No she doesn't need to return as Joppa, our expert, stated you can make an EEA Family Application anywhere in the world.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Is she a double national by any chance...Greek- Georgian? Then you could list her as Greek and add Georgia as country of birth. And indicate also she has 2 passports, and is a double national.
> 
> No she doesn't need to return as Joppa, our expert, stated you can make an EEA Family Application anywhere in the world.


if she was Greek then as an EU citizen the problem would be non-existent, surely?

she could exercise her own rights as an EU citizen - no need for a spouse visa or any kind of sponsorship


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Completely forgot about that, sorry!


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

she is Resident her mum never married her Greek step father,,,, well they get married next year actually lol (after 12 years)

as were married now, she can live in Greece for FREE
before she paid 300 euro a year 

Does she now count as a EU Citizen?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Completely forgot about that, sorry!


one of those DUH! moments


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

And a slap on the forehead too!!!   hahahah I woke up the baby with my giggling


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kefaloniaking said:


> she is Resident her mum never married her Greek step father,,,, well they get married next year actually lol (after 12 years)
> 
> as were married now, she can live in Greece for FREE
> before she paid 300 euro a year
> ...


she wouldn't anywhere else in Europe - maybe Greece has different rules?

if that was the case then she'd be able to get a Greek passport - I seriously doubt that it is though


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

If her mum married her step dad already YES!!!!
but they get married next year 


LOOK good news

I remade the application again, FINALLY it let me pick Athens or Georgia
booked now for mid September

Do you get an answer on these same day ? or its like wait a week



GREATTTT my wife also just told me she thinks her Greek Residency papers expired last week
and we need to go update them which takes 6 months
Good job wife!!! congratulations on this


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh come on, this isn't happening.....
You mean you booked for mid October? 
Renew her Greek documents as soon as possible! 
I think we all need a cup of coffee or some refreshments lol!


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

sorry yeah mid october, was the earliest time!
Is there anyway they can deny this visa?

I have my 5 page, slightly cheeky but polite letter of appeal
with extra evidence

I also point out the three occasions as to when we clearly stated on the application
form THAT I LIVE WITH HER IN GREECE

My father is on the prowl to the home Office and UKBA he will do all he can to make noise on the matter


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

As I said, I have no experience on EEA Family Permits, so I would wait for Joppa to shed some light on the matter. But provided you have all the additional proof of a loving, subsisting and durable relationship, and enough financial means to prove that you will not be accessing public funds, like a job offer etc., then you will be ok. However, given the fact they refused her first application, I would include some extra letters of support, from friends, or from someone with high standing in society, who knows you both personally. 
I would also suggest, remove the cheeky tone from your letter, and as the wise Joppa once said to me, be brief, business like, accept full responsibility, and apologise for your mistake of not sending enough evidence (because, as you might assume, they don't know you personally and they can make decisions on the balance of probabilities, which isn't in your favour, so they can refuse an application based on a presumption). Just say you're sorry, that you feel disappointed, but that you also learned a valuable lesson, you take full responsibility, and you are now making a new application observing all the rules.
P.S. Don't hate them, it's only clouding your judgement, steer clear of any emotions, these people are just doing their job and they want to see evidence, lots of it. Simply guide them towards approving your wife's visa.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

MacUK said:


> As I said, I have no experience on EEA Family Permits, so I would wait for Joppa to shed some light on the matter. But provided you have all the additional proof of a loving, subsisting and durable relationship, and enough financial means to prove that you will not be accessing public funds, like a job offer etc., then you will be ok. However, given the fact they refused her first application, I would include some extra letters of support, from friends, or from someone with high standing in society, who knows you both personally.
> I would also suggest, remove the cheeky tone from your letter, and as the wise Joppa once said to me, be brief, business like, accept full responsibility, and apologise for your mistake of not sending enough evidence (because, as you might assume, they don't know you personally and they can make decisions on the balance of probabilities, which isn't in your favour, so they can refuse an application based on a presumption). Just say you're sorry, that you feel disappointed, but that you also learned a valuable lesson, you take full responsibility, and you are now making a new application observing all the rules.
> P.S. Don't hate them, it's only clouding your judgement, steer clear of any emotions, these people are just doing their job and they want to see evidence, lots of it. Simply guide them towards approving your wife's visa.


Yeah i know what your saying and thanks for the support, but these people are robot's, the ECO clearly did not read our application or look over the evidence
I stated 3 times i do not live in england and that i live with my wife in Greece,
WE provided proof of this (bills in my name)
He suggested my mother sent me money to make it look like we have money
but didnt counter check the Greek bank account which also had 20k in there
He didnt look at the 3 month history of my bank accounts and notice a lot more money went through the account

he says we didnt provide enough proof of our relationship?
So a wedding certificate, signed by the Mayor of Kefalonia

Translated and apostle stamped, letter from my Greek lawyer

wasnt enough to make him think, "oh okay they are married"


He doesnt think we plan to live together in England,

Even though my parents wrote a letter saying we will be living with them at their nice big house, providing all details of ownership, income, bills and support.


The Clearance officer remark's how my wife's travel history is in question
- she has been home to Georgia 5 times in 9 years, and he thinks this is too much???





WHAT THE F***


is all i can say....... I wouldnt be surprised if he was racist lol



Well my father is mega pissed off, and hes old with no job. so Meeting with MP is lined up for next week, with some letters to the home office and UKBA.


What good it will do,? probably nothing


But I do know, the ECO decision was not only wrong it was way off,

YA know my letter isnt even cheeky it just points out his obvious mistakes and threatens legal action all the way to European court unless they change their decision.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I can relate, i really can. If you are interested, my story is far worse...I am stuck with our baby in my country, crushed by the new rules, waiting for those 6 months minimum to pass so my husband can be eligible to sponsor me and our baby...well just me since our daughter is a British Citizen too. And yes I'm so angry, but it won't help being angry....it will just make things worse. 
I admit that they can be really bad when it comes to these cases, and possibly because non EU applicants from developing countries of the European continent, receive much more scrutiny than others. 
Looking at your case from a suspicious ECO's point of view...your wife just lost her job, she is 22 years old, not a really mature age to get married, you are in a country that is not very benevolent regarding finances, and you have no job. You met almost a year ago, got married, and provided no evidence of your cohabitation, except a marriage certificate. People get married to obtain visas and lead a better life somewhere else, and they will do anything for these visas, so a marriage certificate is really just a confirmation that you got married but it is not proof that you will stay married. Ok, i'm sorry for being so blunt, but i just want to help you see the big picture here. A simple 'I DO' and they lived happily ever after isn't enough for these people, as you can see now. No one can attest your love towards each other, but sadly there are so many other cases out there that are making the headlines, and none of them are good. That is why they are doing this. I'm not saying they are right, I'm just saying, get over it and be prepared. I'm sorry if I offended you I had no such intention, I am just a mother who wants her husband home so they can raise their baby. And if it means providing a mountain of evidence to make it happen, then I'll make 5 mountains, just to be with the person I love.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

nahh no offence at all, really its fine! the system in England is a disgrace, I am going to make sure Parliament knows about this as well.

so your baby is a British citizen and you cant get her in the country?

what a disgrace England has become to her own people, shame on Parliament and dam the bureaucratic pencil pushers who play fate with our lives.


I have gone over the UKBA website, the application i sent and the info I sent...
Ya know what it "should" of been enough

the problem isnt my application, it is the ECO he has made mistakes


I will take this to EU court if we have to, can i bill the ukba for expenses when we win?
If so ill make thousands


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry for your situation which is completely different than ours and really have nothing to offer other than perhaps hitting them so strongly with threats right off the bat may not help your case? It just seems to me that the UKBA can make things even more difficult is they so choose. I would perhaps take a softer approach in the beginning but maybe its too late for that?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll ask my husband, he is the British Citizen, but i think you can contact the Health and Parliamentary Service Ombudsman, after you have contacted your local MP and make a complaint. 
If I send our baby to the UK, she will be welcomed home by the ECO, and by my husband....I am the problem, since I am not an EU Citizen, so basically since I am the primary caregiver, the baby stays with me...you can imagine how my husband feels about this...far more irritated than you LOL. And we are one loving and healthy family! I sincerely hope that you will win this case, and put an end to this awful predicament!


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

The way i see it now


I send the appeal, someone looks over it and makes a decision based upon the new evidence

YES OR NO

YES - He will see my personal reaction AND how the Clearance Office obviously made stupid mistakes, NEW Evidence and letters backing our cause.


NO = UK COURT

Means i fly back to England or try get Teona with me on a EEA Visa for 6 months



NO AGAIN = EUROPEAN COURT

We cant loose this.......... not possible, I have read up on it all.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

^that is awful to hear MacUK- your strength and positive attitude is inspiring! it will get you there eventually, fingers crossed.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would just chill out a bit, as angry as you are, and as much of a right you have to bring your wife to the UK, think outside the square.
And don't threaten them this will only make things worse. Have you been away from the UK too long, you forgot how the British react when someone gives them cheek or threatens? 
you will get there for sure, you're married now. Just be patient and see a good lawyer.
And tell your wife to keep everything up to date- not just residency cards but passport EVERYTHING to make sure your application looks good.

It's not personal- as much as it feels this way- i've been screwed around by the visa system in NL where their denied my work visa based on their own mistake and refused to accept it. I was just lucky i could apply for another visa. They didn't care, at all. Even though they screwed up, and it almost cost me everything- job, house, etc.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Kefaloniaking said:


> The way i see it now
> 
> 
> I send the appeal, someone looks over it and makes a decision based upon the new evidence
> ...


I hope you don't lose on this. Seems like a lot of hassle, expense & possible heartache for everyone involved if it doesn't work out for you.

I can see your point about your rights to return to a country in which you are a citizen but your wife is not a citizen so she has to ask permission to enter, move or settle there. If it were as easy as just getting married to a citizen in order to become one or move into another country I think a lot more people would take that route. 

Unfortunately for you there are many many other citizens before you who have married someone just for the sake of entering another country and each government has the task of determining who is and who is not married simply to become a resident or citizen. It stinks but too many people lie to get what they want and those that are honest have to suffer for it.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

nicky29 said:


> ^that is awful to hear MacUK- your strength and positive attitude is inspiring! it will get you there eventually, fingers crossed.



Yeah Macuk your husband is probably mega upset, it's not fair how uk citizens and their spouses are treated.
Where abouts in UK you guys plan to love eventually?

I hope you have it solved soon


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't look at it as being unfair. Look at it as you are a citizen of such a great country and everyone wants to move there so they have to be strict on the rules for those coming in from other countries.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

If you want to go ahead and hire a solicitor to help you with the process this is the firm in london that we hired when the company royally messed things up for us:

London Law Firm - UK Criminal, Family, Employment and Clinical Negligence Lawyers


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yeah....and when my husband stated he wanted to marry me at our meeting with the Home Office in my country, they said to him....You can't just marry her you need this and this document, because we are a nation of only 2 million people...So you can imagine, how my country treated him....so I guess it's only fair LOL! 
At the moment, it's London we're envisaging....thanks we're hoping to get it over with soon too.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> If you want to go ahead and hire a solicitor to help you with the process this is the firm in london that we hired when the company royally messed things up for us:
> 
> London Law Firm - UK Criminal, Family, Employment and Clinical Negligence Lawyers


haha nice, what went wrong?

I will let my dad hire the lawyer's he knows people and is royally pissed off we wont be home for Christmas to see my grandfather who wont last forever


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Kefaloniaking said:


> haha nice, what went wrong?
> 
> I will let my dad hire the lawyer's he knows people and is royally pissed off we wont be home for Christmas to see my grandfather who wont last forever


Ours is a long and torrid tale. The solicitors we are using now seem to be competent and extremely helpful. I wish we had gotten them invloved from the beginning but we trusted that things were being handled properly. NOT!


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

Extra Evidence

1 : X3 Greek Vodafone Bills with my name and Address
DATED
18/02/2012
18/05/2012
18/08/2012

2: Notice of Marriage from Zante British Embassy
X2 Ferry tickets we used to get there from Kefalonia

3: ACCOUNT DETAILS FOR EUROBANK (GREEK ACCOUNTS IN MY NAME)

4: X1 Electricity Bill in my name + address Dated 07/06/2012
4.1 = OTE (Internet Bill) My name and address dated 05/06/12 
5: MoneyGram to Georgia where I gave 766Euro’s to my wifes brother to pay for his Tattoo college course. DATED 26/6/2012
6: Selection of Photo’s from the first day I met my wife to present, Pictures of our apartment in Greece, Pictures of my family when they came to visit us.
7. Copy of the local Cephalonia Newspaper which had 2 sections about our wedding	
8. Character Reference from my wife’s previous Employer. 
9. Further Letter from my father, sent directly to your offices.
10. Home Insurance document with Intasure - dated 14/02/2012 for ONE year


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Send in also:
- Cards from friends and family congratulating you on your wedding;
- Facebook screenshots from the announcement of your engagement (with people liking and commenting);
- Any receipts for gifts;
- A letter of support from yourself and your wife, describing your relationship from the beginning to this day (Joppa gave you some guidelines about these letters) and your hopes for the future. 
- Support letters from friends or someone with high standing in society (Doctor, Lawyer...) confirming your relationship ( I would include a few of these, from different people obviously);
- Can you do screenshots or photos from your Iphone or mobile phone from the text messages you've sent each other?

I can't think of anything else right now, but will write if I do.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Another potential problem....your employment, or lack there of. 
Be sure to enclose a letter explaining your situation, and how you wish to find a job in the UK. Send a copy of your CV (your wife's CV also), perhaps a University or College Diploma? 
A job offer in the UK would be also great, it will show that you are serious about not relying on public funds.
Did you include a property inspection report of your parent's house in the UK? I believe this is a must. 
Council tax and utilities bills from the UK? 
Look, to be honest the only way to make them believe that you are a genuine couple in respect to your circumstances is to live together for a while....where you are now. I realise this may not be the best option for you, so it's really important to convince them you are truly what you say you are, a married, in love couple who will spend the rest of their lives together hopefully. 

I still don't understand why they have mentioned the fact that your wife has been to Georgia 5 times in the past 9 years....i don't understand what they want to say when pointing that out?


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Another potential problem....your employment, or lack there of.
> Be sure to enclose a letter explaining your situation, and how you wish to find a job in the UK. Send a copy of your CV (your wife's CV also), perhaps a University or College Diploma?
> A job offer in the UK would be also great, it will show that you are serious about not relying on public funds.
> Did you include a property inspection report of your parent's house in the UK? I believe this is a must.
> ...




look we have lived in Greece together for a year, we cant stay here theres no jobs.. i literary live on an island where 40% of the Greeks are unemployed let alone foreigners!!

I don't know with the travel thing, maybe he is suggesting she goes home too much or not enough or i really don't know,

Ya know it's not easy for me to get a job offer as I cant tell anyone when I am returning to the UK, It is almost as though I am stuck in catch 22.

and every month we stay in Greece we have slightly less money....



yeah I sent all council tax bills and utility bills but the Clearance Officer didnt seem to take them into account and suggested we wouldnt be living together stll !!!!

It's like he thinks my wife got ALL my family's personal documents from England somehow and submitted them in Athens


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Send in also:
> - Cards from friends and family congratulating you on your wedding;
> - Facebook screenshots from the announcement of your engagement (with people liking and commenting);
> - Any receipts for gifts;
> ...



CARDS - hmmmmm yes maybe if we kept any
In Greece you just get envelopes with cash! (Great System)

Facebook - we dont use it much, how the hell do you go back to a certain date?


Gift's / Receipt's - I bought her a laptop, can probably find this.


Letter's - I have a Sgt in the RAF writing something


cant say me sms each-other much, we live together ya know, But I have included x3 Vodafone bills


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I realise how the situation in Greece is, we are neighbouring countries, we travel there very often. I can only say, don't panic, everything will be ok, and you will look back on this and laugh with your wife some day. I sincerely wish that everything will work out in your favour. 

As for Facebook, you can scroll down on your time line page, and find the information you need, then press alt+print screen and open a word document and hit paste. 
You can also open the Facebook messages, find your messages to your wife and also take a screenshot. You don't have to include something too personal, just a representative for each month for example.


----------



## dominiscouse (Feb 6, 2012)

Unfortunately June 19th I believe the new requirements for settlement Visa's state that they will no longer accept third party sponsors for Spouses. Every financial responsibility has to come from the husband. Even though the mother helped out and you stated it with documents... They no longer accept that as valid for financial responsibility acknowledging that the spouse has this finance on his/her own. From what I read. I just beat the deadline for these changes to go in affect. I recently just arrived here, and we were able to show finances for my spouses support of me. Sorry to hear that one your refusal.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

dominiscouse said:


> Unfortunately June 19th I believe the new requirements for settlement Visa's state that they will no longer accept third party sponsors for Spouses.


The new rules went into effect on 9 July 2012 and the OP applied before then.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

dominiscouse said:


> Unfortunately June 19th I believe the new requirements for settlement Visa's state that they will no longer accept third party sponsors for Spouses. Every financial responsibility has to come from the husband. Even though the mother helped out and you stated it with documents... They no longer accept that as valid for financial responsibility acknowledging that the spouse has this finance on his/her own. From what I read. I just beat the deadline for these changes to go in affect. I recently just arrived here, and we were able to show finances for my spouses support of me. Sorry to hear that one your refusal.


I wonder if there would be any way for his parents to transfer £62000 into his account to sit for 3-4 months, which would help him meet the financial qualification w/out a position. OR, to add his name to a couple of their bank accounts as a joint holder. They then could all sign the last page for joint account holders, and would be directly be able to help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> I wonder if there would be any way for his parents to transfer £62000 into his account to sit for 3-4 months, which would help him meet the financial qualification w/out a position. OR, to add his name to a couple of their bank accounts as a joint holder. They then could all sign the last page for joint account holders, and would be directly be able to help.


Again, he applied before 9 July 2012 when the new rules went into effect. Any appeal would be under the old rules.

And under the new rules, £62,500 would have to sit in an account untouched for 6 months.


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Again, he applied before 9 July 2012 when the new rules went into effect. Any appeal would be under the old rules.
> 
> And under the new rules, £62,500 would have to sit in an account untouched for 6 months.







Hey great reply's thanks people ; )



Well yes we were in the Athens Embassy 5th July, I actually paid on the 7th june so it was well in time, so defiantly old rules

also ya know my dad did a sponsorship form AS WELL! showing all their accounts and everything anyway, surely they have to take this into account? 


I have been reading up on EEA Family Visa's .... upto 6 months!! GREAT!!



I see appeal times (I have decided to do the Document appeal instead of Oral Hearing as I read it can sometimes be a lot quicker.
But processing times will be upto 22 weeks in some cases???? holy ****ers

but today i submitted the appeal online and paid for it, so it has got the ball rolling.

All Evidence will be fed-ex'd Monday, just waiting for my Lawyer to Translate.


My dad said hes reading up on EU law which basically states my wife should in theory be able to come live with me in England without a visa and that the UK is currently breaking this law,
SO he has booked a meeting with the local MP

he is writing to Parliment, Tribunal Services and UKBA

due to his highly classified background, Im guessing hes gonna pull the previous employer before retirement card and try pull some strings


fingers crossed wont take 6 months, I want to be home for Xmas x xx x


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Kefaloniaking said:


> All Evidence will be fed-ex'd Monday, just waiting for my Lawyer to Translate.


Just curious- translated from what language? Thought you were english?


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

Live in Greece, documents in Greek. that prove I live here 

its difficult mind, EVERYTHING is in my name, not my wife's lol


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Kefaloniaking said:


> Live in Greece, documents in Greek. that prove I live here
> 
> its difficult mind, EVERYTHING is in my name, not my wife's lol


Gotcha!

My husband and I have been married for 25 years and just about everything is in his name too because he has always been the primary wage earner.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry, but I don't seem to understand the last 2 posts, is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Kefaloniaking (Sep 23, 2012)

MacUK said:


> I'm so sorry, but I don't seem to understand the last 2 posts, is that a good thing or a bad thing?




well everything is in my name so its hard to prove we live together lol


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you add her name to the rental agreement, or have your landlord write a letter that she is living with you?


----------

